# Why Does Dana Brooke Look Fat on Raw?



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

She's not rail-thin like Charlotte or Sasha. I've noticed Becky's been more covered up, too. They have a weird mentality about the women's physiques.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

There's also the fact that cameras like these can make you look bigger than you are.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

I don't know if she's actually short, but she looks short and stout. Like a teapot.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Can everyone please stop saying Dana looks fat or whatever. She's beautiful and that's all that matters.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Mostly it's the stupid outfit that she wears. That purple trimmed one with the loose fabric in the midriff is not exactly flattering. From what you can see on TV she is kinda short. IMO though she is damn near perfection.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

witchblade000 said:


> Can everyone please stop saying Dana looks fat or whatever. She's beautiful and that's all that matters.


I don't know where this "fat" thing is coming from unless it's that she's wearing a thing that looks like a corset. She looks to me like if they got into a scrap backstage she'd be the one kicking ass and taking names. She's beautiful in every way and I don't even like blondes.


----------



## ecclesiastes10 (Aug 2, 2016)

fat? are u into anorexic models? she has a very fit buxom figure, sure her boobs are fake but she is still pretty and have a lean stomach.


----------



## BASEDBAYLEY (Jan 30, 2016)

I think it's the outfit. She's actually hot as hell.


----------



## Saiyanjin2 (Nov 23, 2011)

She looks a lot different than in her NXT days, and that was only a year ago... months really. But no she isn't fat, her gear just makes her look that way I'm guessing.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Shes the most beautiful diva/knockout in wrestling.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I don't even like her appareance but calling her fat is beyond my comprehension. Nia Jax is bigger than Dana.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Shes definitely put on weight since going to Raw










I'm not against it, i love thick curvy women, i prefer her body now than when she was in NXT tbh.


----------



## RKO 4life (Feb 20, 2013)

Everybody wants that. My god she is awesome!!!


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

She has undeniably gained weight and lost muscle definition since her return from injury. I think it's mostly that unflattering outfit though. Becky Lynch can look kinda pudgy in her gear too but then you see her in casual clothes and she's in good shape.


----------



## RyanStorm (May 15, 2015)

Well when a full sized woman stands next to a little girl with a 14 year old body, it makes them look bigger. The same thing happened with other women around AJ Lee, even dumber, no one is truly believing that a little tooth pick like AJ Lee could pin a woman like Beth Phoenix, or that a shrimp like Sasha could hold a submission on a woman like Charlotte or Dana. Even Tamina isn't that big, she is only like 150, yet I've seen people compare her to Kharma.

Kharma and Nia Jax, these women are nearly 300 pounds, nearly double that of Tamina. But Tamina has been standing next to AJ Lee and Sasha Banks for years, so people have this idea that she is huge and overweight.

Oh yeah, and WWE fans have a thing for jail bait like AJ Lee, Sasha Banks, and Bayley.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Because, as they say, the camera adds ten pounds. . She looks fine to me and, in my eyes, healthier than some waifish wrestlers.


----------



## Tombstoned (Dec 4, 2010)

Standing next to someone like Charlotte for most of the time you are onscreen is why Dana looks "fat". When the other girl in the shot is tall and thin, the psychological effect on viewers is to then see Dana as "fat"

I mean, I wasn't personally aware of her being fat any more than Mickie James was back in the day, but whatever.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

As others have said that onesie outfit definitely doesn't do her any favors, cause look at her in this pic, not fat at all, just curvy and thick









She has gained some weight since coming back from her injury but i wouldn't call her fat. Nia Jax is fat, Awesome Kong is fat, Dana is just thick.


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

I'd worship Dana or be her cuck anyday.


----------



## HereNThere (Sep 1, 2016)

From the images I've seen of her during her nXt days. She did look slimmer . But she isn't fat. Just more weight/muscle.


----------



## AVX (May 25, 2014)

She is super fit, but her outfits don't show her body type well. I think they are trying to position her as some sort of strong and dominant woman rather than a sex symbol type.


----------



## DevastationInc (Jul 13, 2016)

i believe the correct term is husky.


----------



## BASEDBAYLEY (Jan 30, 2016)

If anything she looks better than in NXT imo


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

guess OP has just different definition for word fat.


----------



## Cabanarama (Feb 21, 2009)

Jingoro said:


> I've seen her in NXT a lot and pics/gifs from behind the scenes stuff. She's muscular, but not too much. I swear she looks like she's trying to hide a gut or something on Raw every week. Whomever is dressing her needs to be fired or she's gained a few.


I think it's because she was out for quite some time due to injury over the past year, and for someone that is a fitness freak who has lots of muscle, not being able to workout for some time will often cause things to loosen up and give the appearance that you're gaining a lot of weight. On top of that, being on the road for the main roster is a tough adjustment for a lot of wrestlers as they try to fit in the proper fitness and diet routines while being in a different city every day. It's not uncommon for guys and girls to initially gain a few pounds after getting called up until they figure out how to balance being on the road and working out/ eating right
Eventually she'll tighten up and be able to go back to wearing the outfits she wore on NXT



Mastodonic said:


> She's not rail-thin like Charlotte or Sasha. I've noticed Becky's been more covered up, too. They have a weird mentality about the women's physiques.


Charlotte is hardly rail thin... and I think Becky wears outfits that cover things up because of her own personal fashion sense, not because she's trying to hide anything


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

I think she was a bit on the large side when she first returned from injury, but Dana's got quite a big frame (As well as being very short) compared to some of the others so that's probably why she looks bigger than most.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

shes no Nia Jaxx.. and she's smoking hot..i love her. if she proposed to me, i'd say yes. :nikki


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


>


Why doesn't she wrestle in this pink/black outfit on the main roster is what I wanna know. 

100x hotter than her current.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Dana is hot I used to like Sasha but Dana is my girl now :book


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

Asmodeus said:


> *I don't know where this "fat" thing is coming from* unless it's that she's wearing a thing that looks like a corset. She looks to me like if they got into a scrap backstage she'd be the one kicking ass and taking names. She's beautiful in every way and I don't even like blondes.


It's coming from Sasha Banks calling her Miss Piggy on Raw. No-one was saying she was fat before.


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

Dana is not fat , a bit chunky in terms of her short height and muscle mass , she's kind of like kaithlyn. By the end of her run , i remember people were calling her fat when she's not.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Dell said:


> Why doesn't she wrestle in this pink/black outfit on the main roster is what I wanna know.


Guessing it has something to do with it being too similar to the outfits Natalya wears.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Dana fat :ha

Get your eyes checked, she's anything but fat.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

First of all, she's gorgeous and juicy. But there is 3 reason why she may look fat to some people:

1) She has a lot of muscle weight just like Becky, Natalya & Charlotte. But she's not "bodybuilding contests" skinny anymore.

2) She's not naturally thin like AJ Lee, Banks or Bliss.

3) She's short. Shorter than Paige for sure.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

I don't really think she looks fat. Maybe it's the resolution on your TV. But I do think the attire she wears on Raw is frumpy as hell. She used to wear much cooler gear in NXT. But maybe the fact she's supposed to be heel means they dress her in a way that won't get her face reactions.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Shes definitely put on weight since going to Raw
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well there's your proof. Doesn't get much clearer than that.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

I like how folks are just now realizing that her onesie is what does her body no favors whatsoever, even though me and @AryaAnark called this a while ago. :lol

That being said, she's still a total babe regardless. :ellen


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Less complementary clothing can do that to a figure. Dana is actually pretty curvy but still slim if not a little large in the chest area (if you get me eh eh eh), but she has a fine figure. 

Then again WWE thought Mickie James was fat too so, yea. :shrug

I also miss her NxT outfit though.


----------



## ShiningStar (Jun 20, 2016)

I always thought the "Miss Piggy" thing was because she is blonde,always used to wear purple/pink and has a fuller nose and has the same hair style as Miss Piggy. I never thought it was supposed to be fat shaming like that gross Piggy James bs they pulled before Mickie James left. She is just naturally thick like Nikki and Kaitlyn and none of those 3 ladies are in any way fat.

Mostly I think they have been going to the Miss Piggy jokes on her even since NXT cause HHH is very self conscious sometimes self depricating about peoples noses.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

ShiningStar said:


> I always thought the "Miss Piggy" thing was because she is blonde,always used to wear purple/pink and has a fuller nose and has the same hair style as Miss Piggy. I never thought it was supposed to be fat shaming like that gross Piggy James bs they pulled before Mickie James left. She is just naturally thick like Nikki and Kaitlyn and none of those 3 ladies are in any way fat.
> 
> Mostly I think they have been going to the Miss Piggy jokes on her even since NXT cause HHH is very self conscious sometimes self depricating about peoples noses.


 That's one nosy sounding conspiracy.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

DevastationInc said:


> i believe the correct term is husky.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Her fat ass should meet my tongue sometime.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

You're wrong, OP. Simple as.

I also hope that at some point she gets to KO Charlotte after all the abuse.


----------



## tomjh (Jan 19, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Shes definitely put on weight since going to Raw
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That must be 10-20 pounds...

She definitely now has a belly and thick thighs. Maybe her diet has suffered, or since she has stopped being a body builder the body has just ballooned (same like when a smoker gives up). Perhaps she is not able to look after herself as well now that she is constantly on the road compared to just being in Florida.

Transitioning from a full on body builder to just a wrestler is a big deal. Maybe now we are seeing her more natural shape.

Personally I prefer in the middle of these two. Rail thin with muscles is a real turn off for me, and a podgy pot belly is also quite unflattering but each to their own.

Or maybe she is just trying to emulate Kevin Owens...


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

Dana is not fat, she is not that muscular anymore, Kharma was fat and it doesnt matter really.


----------



## Paigeology (Feb 23, 2014)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> *Mostly it's the stupid outfit that she wears.* That purple trimmed one with the loose fabric in the midriff is not exactly flattering. From what you can see on TV she is kinda short. IMO though she is damn near perfection.


This, I much prefer what she wore in NXT than the shambles she wears now!


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

her boobs look bigger too


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

I mean...she looks good to me.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

She gained some weight during her last injury. She is still trying to lose. Def will change to different costume the moment she returns to her fitness.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

She's a smoke show.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> You're wrong, OP. Simple as.
> 
> I also hope that at some point she gets to KO Charlotte after all the abuse.


She'll get that Virgil/Alex Riley/Sandow pop reaction when she turns on Charlotte, you know its coming and when it does people (and I) will love it. I actually see her being a better face, the way she is treated right now gives her a lot of sympathy.


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Who cares.. Still hot! :thumbsup :sodone


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Probably because she's fat. And gross.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

If I ever see her looking fat I will be sure to come back to this thread and give my analysis as to why I think so. Yet to see her looking fat as of now


----------



## The Adorable One (May 16, 2015)

Yeah, Dana should actually be showing off more... not less. She is built like a goddamn war horse... in a good way.


----------



## MMM2909 (Sep 6, 2016)

I don't think she is fat but she did put on weight after NXT, but it maybe is a trend because if you look at Becky Lynch in NXT and now you can see a weight difference also. But,who cares.


----------



## BrokedownChevy (Feb 11, 2016)

Not fat. Absolutely stunning woman.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Dana has put on a bit of weight I think she needs to hit the gym


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

It's the outfit and height. She needs clothes that complement her. They had issues with Beth Phoeni's early outfits that made her look fat too despite the contrary.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

She's short curvy and has big boobs. The combo on tv will make her look fat in certain ring gear I think.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

I always figured she IS kind of fat. Personally, I like it. I mean, she's not morbidly obese or anything, but the doctor probably tells her that she could stand to lose a few pounds... Again, I think her figure is attractive, I'm just saying.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Dolph doesn't seem to mind


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Shes not fat, i mean in the Onesie attire she looks fat, but in regular clothes and other attires she just looks curvy

I mean look at this sexy curvy body









I don't see a belly hanging over those jeans.


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

I don't think people know or care to recognize the difference between "fat" and "thick/stocky".


----------



## biscotti (Dec 12, 2004)

She's not fat at all.... she just has more of a real woman's shape than a glamour model..... and by real woman I don't mean fat. She's the hottest diva they have.


----------



## DevastationInc (Jul 13, 2016)

she's pleasantly plump.


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

witchblade000 said:


> Can everyone please stop saying Dana looks fat or whatever. She's beautiful and that's all that matters.


Why do people act like thick = fat? It doesn't. People need to leave Dana alone. She looks fine. I'm more bothered by the platinum hair than her weight. Not everyone is going to be the same size as AJ Lee. People need to get over themselves.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

She is short and muscular. It gives her a stocky like appearance depending on what she is wearing.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Vince's Massive Bulge said:


> Dolph doesn't seem to mind


 He also banged Amy Schumer


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Goodness. At what point did everyone on the freaking planet have to have single digit body fat to not be considered fat? Freaking Hollywood man.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Her outfit doesn't help a lot of the time, but I'm pretty sure the production crew use a different aspect ratio on Raw than they do on NXT. Everyone looks wider on the shows than they do in photos.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

She isn't fat in the slightest. Her and Alexa Bliss have the type of bodies I prefer.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

She's not fat at all. Her gear though doesn't flatter her body type.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Because she is.

Also, she's is an awful wrestler/manager


----------



## DaveTommo (Mar 2, 2009)

its that god awful outfit


----------



## Red Hair (Aug 17, 2016)

witchblade000 said:


> Can everyone please stop saying Dana looks fat or whatever. She's beautiful and that's all that matters.


I love when people bash thick women, they pass em right to me :smile2:


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Look back at Dana in NXT and you will see she was in better shape


----------



## Delsin Rowe (May 24, 2016)

Her body is sexy as fuck.


----------



## DevastationInc (Jul 13, 2016)

scshaastin said:


> He also banged Amy Schumer


:zeb


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

Way to reinforce that stereotype. Why is it necessary to constantly push one particular "look" when it comes to female wrestlers? It's not even an issue with the men. Dana is an athlete so any change in her regime is going to show really quickly on her body. Some types of training suit some people better than others. The idea that she she has to look exactly the same all the time is just laughable. Diversity is a great thing, not everyone finds the same things appealing and seriously since when has unflattering ring gear had anything to do with someone's ability to wrestle?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Most of the people calling Dana Brooke fat in this thread are probably fatter than Nia Jax.



SAMCRO said:


> Shes definitely put on weight since going to Raw
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The biggest difference between the pic on the left and the pic on the right is that Dana is wearing a much sexier outfit on the left. The right pic has a weird camera angle and is made of loose-fitting, baggy material. Dana is thick because she is a body builder not because she is fat.


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

Looks like a normal sized woman to me, far from fat.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Her gear does make her look bigger than she actually is, but as far as beauty goes, she's not very attractive to me, she's got that plastic barbie doll look I hate

Edit :


>


Yep she gained a little.


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

It's been answered already. She comes from a bodybuilding background and what not. Naturally she will look a little bit more built compared to the average woman. When she is in the ring she looks bigger compared to the other girls b/c they are very slim. When you see her in pics outside of the ring or in person you don't think anyting of it.

If people are gonna call her fat you might as well call Kaitlyn fat b/c they had a similar body shape.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

People who call girls like Dana fat must be a 'thigh-gap' guy.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

She doesn't look fat to me OP. 

But to each their own.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Nothing fat about that at all. She looks thick and strong.

Your 110lb drowned rat sasha don't even look believable in the ring against her.


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

still would


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

You're right OP she is PHAT. Pretty Hot and Tempting. :book


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

She's not even close to fat. What sort of scale are you using? :lol


----------



## colin922 (Apr 21, 2014)

Why is there another thread about this. 

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/2...-reportedly-upsets-talent-triggers-russo.html


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

TBH like VERY honest, I am 5'2 and I wished I was as thick as her. My inspo has always been Trish but ever since I saw Dana on Raw I wanted to look like her lol. It is funny how personal taste works!


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Dana Brooke looks horrible in my opinion. Not everybody has the same preferences. She's too muscular for her height it make her look fat as fuck. She's ugly too, looks like a 45 year old call girl.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Jerichoholic62 said:


> Yep she gained a little.


"a little" hahaha


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Everyone calling Dana Brooke fat.... but look at her boss.










Not exactly thin... I would say more chubby than Dana.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Here she is 18 months ago in nxt


----------

